# need new QR skewers



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I ordered a new wheelset the other day. 20 Front / 24 Rear, Alchemy hubs, Kinlin XR-270 rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, and alloy nipples. I'll probably sell the Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels I currently have, so I will need new skewers.

I'm toying with the idea of KCNC skewers, but I've heard they are a little finicky to set up just right. I realize that is a subjective opinion, so I'd like to know exactly what is required to use these lighter weight skewers.

I'd say I remove my wheels a fair amount. I do a lot of climbing where I live, so I swap tires, front and rear, every 300 miles to even out the treadwear. I also remove the front wheel if transporting on top of the family car or in the back of my beater commuter car. Also, with the climbing comes quick 47 mph to 53 mph descents. I HAVE to be able to trust whatever skewer I use.

Thanks.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

lightweight skewers are probably not the best choice for you. how much weight will you actually save? an ounce? two? were it me, i'd just sell the mavics wo/skewers and keep what has worked in the past.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

dookie said:


> lightweight skewers are probably not the best choice for you.


Is that because of the frequency of wheel removals? The downhill speeds? Some other reason? I'm just trying to learn why they would not be suitable. Thanks.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

royta said:


> I'd say I remove my wheels a fair amount....I HAVE to be able to trust whatever skewer I use.


That's why.

Seriously...this is totally inconsequential weight savings. Why bother with anything less than 110% reliable? The price of failure is high.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Nothing wrong or finicky about KCNC QR's!


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

dookie said:


> That's why.
> 
> Seriously...this is totally inconsequential weight savings. Why bother with anything less than 110% reliable? The price of failure is high.


the price of failure is high... so if your carbon frame cracks the price of failure is high, same with brakes breaking, cables ripping, stem breaking. 

When was the last time someone had a catastrophic failure of skewer...


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

If you have vertical drops then the skewers aren't under any real load.

Regardless KCNCs are pretty dang sturdy IMO for the weight that they are. I have no issues with them and I'm no light weight myself.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

fairwheelbikes.com • View topic - Skewer Shootout


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I got em on my mtb and roadie. There is a sort of break in period of when you first put them and ride a few times. You might find that they'll loosen slightly. After they break in they're fine and they never loosen. 

Samuel Sanchez had em on his olympic bike. 

http://www.veloveritas.co.uk/2010/08/23/olympic-champion-samuel-sanchezs-orbea-orca/


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Seem like with the amount of money you paid for a custom set of wheels, they would include the skewers. That's just bad business making the customer spend more.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Seem like with the amount of money you paid for a custom set of wheels, they would include the skewers. That's just bad business making the customer spend more.


how much was your cervelo s2? did they come with titanium skewers? how about titanium bolts?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

The S2 was $200 off. No, no TI skewers or bolts since it's a Rival group. I do believe if you brought the Red group you do get a limited team issue stem with Ti bolts and team fork.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

royta said:


> I swap tires, front and rear, every 300 miles to even out the treadwear.


Waste of time. Just replace rear as necessary.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Waste of time. Just replace rear as necessary.


Not if the OP do alot of climbing. Rotating tires makes alot of sense to me. Otherwise, I agree. I also agree on the TI skewers. The weight saving is negligible. The same goes for stem and handlebar which I thought about swapping for both a while back. The best weight saving to money ratio is the wheelset and tires IMO since these are the biggest components and will lower your angular inertia as you accelerate.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

i've had the KCNC and have done my first century on it. no complaints. super light, and saved me 80g from my stock steel skewers. going fast or slow or putting down lots of power has no effect on skewers, the wheels are already sitting on vertical dropouts, the skewers just clamp the wheel there. u can go as fast as you want and the stress on them are the same.

Don't be a pus*y like those telling you it will break, they're riding steel frames with football helmets


----------

